# Oak Smoked Salmon



## irishteabear (Feb 4, 2009)

Got lucky at the grocery store the other day and came across two salmon fillets that were about 1 1/4 lbs each at $4.99 lb which is a great price for this area.

One of the two fillets



Seasoned with lemon juice, dill and CBP. Ready for the smoker.



Smoked for 1 hr at 220 using oak. Did not get a chance to get a pic before the vultures struck. Here's what's left before Hubby got some.



It was really good. The kids said it was a "Plate licker". I will definitely do it again.


----------



## DanMcG (Feb 4, 2009)

Nice Job there Dawn, Its now on my long list of things to try.


----------



## sixpack (Feb 4, 2009)

I'm not a fish fan but I believe I could eat that. Looks really good.


----------



## jaxgatorz (Feb 4, 2009)

Great job Dawn..


----------



## bassman (Feb 4, 2009)

Looks good, Dawn! I'm just waiting for spring so I can catch some Kokanee (freshwater salmon) to smoke.


----------



## mikey (Feb 4, 2009)

*Nice looking salmon, Dawn!  And the list of things to do in the smoker grows again.  That's a good price even for out here. I take it it's farm raised?  I'm waiting for the 3 weeks in spring when I can stock up on Copper River salmon. Yum Yum! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*


----------



## irishteabear (Feb 4, 2009)

Yes, Mike, it was farm raised.  If it was in season and wild it would have cost me anywhere from $15 lb on up, but it still was delicious.  lol


----------



## mofo (Feb 4, 2009)

That looks great! The wife wants me to try some Salmon in the smoker sometime soon.

MoFo


----------



## wutang (Feb 4, 2009)

I definately gotta smoke salmon soon. My wife and I love it grilled. Looking good Dawn. Points


----------



## dforbes (Feb 4, 2009)

great looking salmon.


----------



## slanted88 (Feb 4, 2009)

Nice to see ya tried Oak. Louie & I use it all the time, cause we got plenty. Next is Alder when we can get it. Ya did a fine job Sister!


----------

